# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  Ωπ! βρήκα ένα free βιβλίο για τη ψυχολογία της διατροφής

## rena75

...Τα ψυχολογικά εμπόδια της δίαιτας και πώς να τα ξεπεράσετε...[...] γράφτηκε με τη βοήθεια 4 ειδικών και παρουσιάζει τους βασικότερους λόγους για τους οποίους δυσκολευόμαστε να αδυνατίσουμε, αλλά και να αντιμετωπίσουμε την αποτυχία της δίαιτας. Προτείνει λύσεις και παραθέτει τις προσωπικές ιστορίες ατόμων που «παλεύουν» να χάσουν τα περιττά κιλά τους. [...]

http://cov.vita.gr/bi/BIB_diaita_65.pdf

δεν το έχω διαβάσει ακόμα...μόλις τώρα το βρήκα. ελπίζω να μας φανεί χρήσιμο

----------


## κατέ_ed

του βιτα τα βιβλια μ αρεσουν πολυ!
θα το αποθηκευσω να το εχω, πρεπει να το διαβασω καποια στιγμη

----------


## break

Πολύ καλό!

----------


## rena75

:)

----------


## ΛΟΡΑ

πολυ καλο! το διαβασα αμεσως! σε πολλα σημεια αναγνωρισα τον εαυτο μου...

----------


## pagratios2

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thum bup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

----------


## pieceofcake

Βρε παιδιά, γεια σας και από μένα. Λόγω καινούριας στο υπέροχο αυτό φόρουμ, μόλις τώρα διάβασα για το βιβλιαράκι που δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να το ανοίξω....Μήπως το έχει κανείς που μπορεί να το δημοσιοποιήσει???

----------


## pieceofcake

Διάβασα τελικά το κείμενο. Ήταν υπέροχο το γεγονός ότι βρήκα στοιχεία του εαυτού μου και μάλιστα τόσο πολύ όμοια. Μόλις αυτές τις μέρες συνειδητοποίησα ότι έχω συναισθηματικα επισόδεια πείνας και μάλιστα πολύ συχνά :no::no:
Όσο μεγαλώνουμε μαθαίνουμε...

----------

